# [SOLVED] AVG Pro Stops Scanning



## sidswingerhead (Feb 24, 2008)

This problem occurred recently and I have to date been unable to resolve it.


3 days ago I noticed that my AGV Pro Version 7.5 had stopped scanning at the following file C:\ System Volume Information\*.* 

When trying to exit the program I found that AVG would not stop the scan and I had to shutdown AVG totally using task manager. I attempted to re-run the scan several times, each time stopping at the same file and count.

1)	I tried various restore points and then re-ran AVG.
2)	I have tried turning off system restore, deleting all historical restore points.
3)	I ran the scan in safe mode which worked fine (ah success), completing a full system scan no worries. But when I ran the scan again in normal mode the same problem occurred.
4)	I have uninstalled AVG totally and reinstalled it, removing all AVG/Grisoft information and starting afresh.
5)	I have run chkdsk


I see from several online searches and forum feedback that many people have suffered the same or similar problems with AVG but cannot seem to find an answer why it has happened or what the fix is. 

I have been using AVG for 4 years now and to date exceptionally happy….however the tide is turning rapidly.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.



cheers: swinger


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: AVG Pro Stops Scanning*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wavey:

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.


----------



## sidswingerhead (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: AVG Pro Stops Scanning*

"Go the Power"

Thanks for the reply.

Thankfully, I have resolved the problem, which turned out to be a corrupted tracking.log file in the System volume information folder. 


Luckily I have a back up of my hard drive and simply went into safe mode (as I could not access the file in normal mode), deleted the corrupt file and copied the original from my back up file... 

Says a lot for "Back up"..............."Back up"..........."Back up"

Thanks again for taking the time to follow up on this issue. 


NB: The Blue Baggers will return to the top..........sooner than later. :grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: AVG Pro Stops Scanning*

I am glad to hear your problem is solved,


----------

